# Solved: Windows 98 Doesn't Recognize CD ROM



## wk27 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have an old Dell 233 i'm trying to get going again it has Windows 98 on it the harddrive is out of another computer someone gave me.Boots up fine but doesn't recognize CD ROM.Under My Computer no sign of it went to Start>Programs>Asseco.>System Info.>MultiMedia> says no CD-ROM drive.I'v tried using Add & Remove Hardware still can't find it.Is it listed as Primary IDE Controller are Secondary IDE Controller?I have a driver for it but won't work on either one,Says This Device is either not present,not working properly,or doesn't have all of the drivers installed.The CD ROM is working used out of another computer today.I'm still learning so if you can help me out would be appreciated.Thanks,Wk27


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

when you moved the harddrive,
UNLESS it was from an IDENTICAL unit,
there will be a number of 'glitches'
.
for THIS item,
the easiest way is just go to the device manager,
and under 'cd-rom'
just click the + there,
choose each item and delete them,
reboot,
and when windows comes up,
it will 'find new hardware' and install it for you,
the other items,
while in device manager,
make note of what has a yellow / red,
either a question[?] or exclamation[! mark,
and post back what they are,
someone here on the forums will help,


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

the primary / secondary ide controllers are something else,
they would have been included with the original motherboard disc,
so post back WHAT your motherboard specific model is,
and in this case, the dell line tag,
should be somewhere on the case,
[we already know you're using w98, huh],
BUT was this the original os?


----------



## wk27 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi,The number on the case is 77BFB the original os was Windows ME.Went to Device Manager CD ROM is not listed,just Disk Drives (Generic NEC Floppy Disk)the ones with ? ! are Primary IDE Controller,Secondary IDE Controller,Other Devices,PCI Ethernet Controller,ViviCam 35,Advance Power Management Support.THanks,Wk27,Keith


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

from the information you supplied:
.
dell 233 77BFB
http://support.dell.com/
.
Search Results for "77BFB"
http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?k=77BFB&cat=sup&c=us&l=en&s=gen&evl=&subcat=

Technical Support for Dimension P___v MT
http://support.dell.com/support/top...c=us&l=en&s=gen&SystemID=DIM_PNT_PNT_P___v_MT
.
BIOS:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow..._PNT_PNT_P___V_MT&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
.
MANUALS:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/dta/_hannbl/
.
Drivers and Downloads Search Criteria
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...T_PNT_P___V_MT&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=
.
View the system information for a particular service tag
http://support.dell.com/support/top...y_systems_info/details?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~tab=2
.
77BFB
http://support.dell.com/support/top...y_systems_info/details?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~tab=2


----------



## wk27 (Feb 20, 2009)

From what I've read the drivers I need from Dell are outdated are no longer availabe.Also I've tried Add/ New Hardware keeps wanting Windows 98 Set-up CD which I don't have.On Device Manager it recognizes the CD ROM Controllers now but with a exclamation symbol when I click on them and go to Properties says same thing about needing Windows Start-Up CD.Any other suggestions? Thanks Daniel for your help. wk27 Keith


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you sure the model number is 233? Or is that the Processor speed?
Doesn't seem to be a valid model number for Dell.
The Dell model should have a name with it: Dimension, Inspiron, E-Series, Studio, Optiplex, etc.

Look to see if you can find a service tag number. Check on the inside of the case as well. Dell still has Win 3.1 drivers for old 486 systems, so the drivers are probably still available, especially if the system shipped with ME; we just need to get the correct model number.

If Win98 was installed on a different system you will almost certainly need the Win98 CD to install any drivers once you find them.
You might be able to point the installer to the various folders, but that only works if the file has already been installed.

The cabinet files from the CD _may_ have been copied to the system though,* Windows\Options\Cabs* is the normal location. There should be several files starting with *BASE*, *DRIVER*, *NET*, and *WIN98*. If those are present, you can just point to that folder whenever it asks for the CD.

Search for *WIN98*.cab* and see what you find, they may be in a different location.

You might be able to use SIW - System Information for Windows to get more info about the model, and the rest of the hardware as well. The current standalone version won't fit on a floppy anymore, but I have an older standalone version of SIW on my website that will fit on a floppy, look under System Tools.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh wow. Just take a Windows 98 HDD out of another computer, put it in a different one, and it boots? You've been lucky so far. Really lucky. It's a wonder it works at all. Different hardware, different drivers, oh my!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

uhhhh...
has anybody even bothered to click the links i posted in post #5?
.
just wondering..................
.
guess they COULD be of no use..........


----------



## wk27 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well the problem is solved had a friend help who had the Windows 98 installation CD ,he's alot more Tech savvy than me,he found the right drivers now the computer recogonizes the CD ROM.AS far as the links they helped too.It is a Dimension XPS D333,I appricate all fo the help from everyone who posted.I'm still learning at 55 yrs. old 4 yrs. ago didn't even have a computer till my daughter & son-in law gave me one.So it's all new to me if anyone could suggest a good book to read on computers let me know. Thanks,wk27 Keith


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

keith,
a good place to start,
[no pun intended],
start > help > [click] contents tab...
click on anything and read away,
then go back:
start > help > [click] index tab...
scroll through 'til you find something interesting,
click it, then click display,
sometimes another little window opens,
make your choice there, click ok,
[this doesn't cost you anything],
.
a lot of things in the newer systems still work similar,
so it isn't a total waste of time,
.
but do remember,
if you are going to be using that computer,
w98 is a 'dated' os,
ms no longer supports it,
so,
all the newer apps and hardware,
becoming incompatable with it,
.
if it's doing all you require of it at this point,
and you're okay with that,
by all means, keep on using it,
.
if and when you are not satisfied,
move on up,
.
kind of like living in a ghetto,
first thing is to NOT flash a big wad of $$$$, huh?
just a bit of common sense,
especially remember to practice 'safe computing' though,
http://surfthenetsafely.com/
http://spywarewarrior.com/
are a couple good sites,
but, don't get TOTALLY paranoid about things,
.
besides,
when you have a question,
there's always tech support guy, huh?


----------

